# How much do you care about ratings and reports?



## NoCallNoShow (Jun 7, 2017)

I think some pax just do ratings without basis. I have a cleanliness report which is new. I pay for car wash and vacuum very often. So often that my husband said I may have a boyfriend there. Lol! I know my car smells good. Most women pax say so. So what the hell?
There is also navigation. I follow the GPS and riders can see it unless they ask for a different route. 
Do these reports bother you at all?


----------



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

NoCallNoShow said:


> I think some pax just do ratings without basis. I have a cleanliness report which is new. I pay for car wash and vacuum very often. So often that my husband said I may have a boyfriend there. Lol! I know my car smells good. Most women pax say so. So what the hell?
> There is also navigation. I follow the GPS and riders can see it unless they ask for a different route.
> Do these reports bother you at all?


I did care when I start driving for Uber, now I don't care, is just another way from Uber to put mental pressure on the drivers. Here is an example : On Sunday I did 7 rides and 6 were 5S and a woman who was for a short ride $2.97 claim that my car was not clean enough for her, well I guess she's shit out of luck because I really don't care about her opinion or Uber rating system.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I care in that I don't want it to get low enough to get deactivated. Additionally I can see it being used in the future for other jobs that have some form of customer service attached to it. 

Ohhh you I see on your application you drove for Uber, can you show me your ratings so that I can get a feel on how you interact with customers.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I honestly take it personally but then i forget about it. Especially when they report cleanliness. GTFO my car is probably cleaner then theirs! Nothing can be done so theres no reason to dwell.


----------



## NoCallNoShow (Jun 7, 2017)

I understand. And pax can see the ratings if they pay attention and may have prejudice which will once again affect how they rate you.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Badges, ratings, stars, complaints and compliments.... anything to distract you from the fact that you drove 5 miles, then waited 4 minutes, to carry someone 2 miles for $2.92... and spent 15 minutes doing it. 

Chances are, you'll never see that person again in your entire life. Does it really matter what they thought about their $3.00 ride?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

NoCallNoShow said:


> Do these reports bother you at all?


I've done about 1200 rides and never had a report. I figured they were pretty rare. I did have one guy post a compliment and say I smelled like cheese. I don't know what that was about.


----------



## NoCallNoShow (Jun 7, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've done about 1200 rides and never had a report. I figured they were pretty rare. I did have one guy post a compliment and say I smelled like cheese. I don't know what that was about.


Good for you! This guy reported safety because he claimed I made an illegal U-turn. I told him if he hadn't noticed, there was a police car where I made a turn. The cop would have pulled me over since he's there waiting to ticket someone.


----------



## Vagabond (Mar 17, 2017)

I got a cleanliness report last week about 2 hours after I left the car wash and had the inside and outside done. They left some streaks on my window and the AC caused a little fog from whatever moisture was left. I changed their rating to a 1 and sent photos to Uber of my car coming out of the car wash. When their star rating gets pushed out the complaint disappears. I had a few for Navigation and Safety in my first week of driving - during the snow storms.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't like the citrusy smell.. it smells aweful...

Why doesn't your car smell like lavender?

I don't like the smell of lavender

Your car smells too chemically



I've personally seen these complaints. a Cleanliness report could get triggered from as little as a paper straw wrapper on the floor that you couldn't ever see from doing anything but getting in the back seat. It could also come from someone not liking whatever pleasant smell you chose to use.



Plus there's always the liklihood that people are scamming uber for free rides...


----------



## NoCallNoShow (Jun 7, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I don't like the citrusy smell.. it smells aweful...
> 
> Why doesn't your car smell like lavender?
> 
> ...


That's a great point. Just a way to walk away with a free ride.


----------



## Vagabond (Mar 17, 2017)

NoCallNoShow said:


> That's a great point. Just a way to walk away with a free ride.


That's exactly what these bums do. I won't post what type of people they are but it seems to be a common theme with getting a 1 or 2 star with a complaint from a particular group of people, especially when they are super nice to your face and then complain behind your back.

When I worked in the food business, we would have tables eat every last bite then complain to a manager that something was undercooked or had a fly in it so they would get their bill comped, handed a dinner for 2 and free dessert, and then not tip the server since the meal was free.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I care in that I don't want it to get low enough to get deactivated. Additionally I can see it being used in the future for other jobs that have some form of customer service attached to it.
> 
> Ohhh you I see on your application you drove for Uber, can you show me your ratings so that I can get a feel on how you interact with customers.


"Oh, I see you drove for Uber ... then you must be used to working for nothing and getting treated like chit." Yea, maybe I'd leave it off my resume.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its bothersome to always have to worry about reports and ratings.......its pretty nerve wracking .. A week ago I got delayed picking people up bc the gps wanted me to make an abrupt turn I missed, extra 6 minutes on pickup ,whiny pax low ratings logged off and did something else.....


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

I live in a pretty small area as far as Uber is concerned. I do not rely on Uber to get me by. I do not care about my ratings at all, if Uber says deactivation, I will say "good riddance. I think the rating system is true BS!


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I honestly take it personally but then i forget about it. Especially when they report cleanliness. GTFO my car is probably cleaner then theirs! Nothing can be done so theres no reason to dwell.


They may simply not like your car because they own a Beamer or some expensive car and they look down on you. There are just too many people like that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

CenCal559 said:


> I live in a pretty small area as far as Uber is concerned. I do not rely on Uber to get me by. I do not care about my ratings at all, if Uber says deactivation, I will say "good riddance. I think the rating system is true BS!


Yea, me too. 
I live in Redding, CA -- a town of about 100k.
I drive when and if I wanna, and if Uber says "go away" it's ok with me. I 've lost minimum wage jobs before and somehow I have survived - I'm betting I will survive after this one.


----------



## Nightrider9999 (Jun 6, 2016)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> I did care when I start driving for Uber, now I don't care, is just another way from Uber to put mental pressure on the drivers. Here is an example : On Sunday I did 7 rides and 6 were 5S and a woman who was for a short ride $2.97 claim that my car was not clean enough for her, well I guess she's shit out of luck because I really don't care about her opinion or Uber rating system.


Yeah you know it really depends on the rider, some are really nice people and some are not. I had perfect trips with perfect navigation and smooth driving and took a ratings hit. Then I wasn't feeling very good last night but I went out yesterday and was not 100% on my driving and navigation. I got this really freandly older gentleman going to the airport. I fumbled trying to find an exit in a dark area and then he was chatting with me and I almost missed the airport exit, he had to alert me. Well I was waiting for a 1 or 3* star and couldn't blame him if he did. He actually tipped me and gave me an instant 5*. Thank God there are just some really nice people out there.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i care about reports more than ratings. i have been temp suspended based off fake reports before. give me a 1 fine, i can take it, but dont make up bs that i was drunk or smoking weed.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Badges, ratings, stars, complaints and compliments.... anything to distract you from the fact that you drove 5 miles, then waited 4 minutes, to carry someone 2 miles for $2.92... and spent 15 minutes doing it.
> 
> Chances are, you'll never see that person again in your entire life. Does it really matter what they thought about their $3.00 ride?


Amen


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I had a complaint come in through the city Vehicle for hire Office...

The complaint was I gave $15 in change in singles...

You got your change...

Your not complaining about me taking a bad route,

Why?


It made it through as a nuisance and one of the opps managers called me about it. We shared a laugh over it.


Stupid complaints happen, but the company needs to have a system in place to correctly identify and ignore the BS. Uber doesn't have that, at all.


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

CenCal559 said:


> They may simply not like your car because they own a Beamer or some expensive car and they look down on you. There are just too many people like that.


100% true. A guy reported me for car quality because he drives a Porsche, and I drive a Nissan Altima.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

The passengers can do whatever they want to, keep in mind it's far more difficult for them to recover from consistent low ratings from drivers, 
as it is for us the drivers to recover from low ratings from them. I have quit worrying about it and amazingly my ratings are going up.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Canteev said:


> 100% true. A guy reported me for car quality because he drives a Porsche, and I drive a Nissan Altima.


 He should have ordered Uber Black or XL...Jerk


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't care one ounce. A high rated driver gets paid the same as a low rated driver per mile & per minute. There are no special bonuses I know of for a high rated driver. If the pay per mile & minute is ever tied to a drivers rating then I will pay attention to it. These ratings are used to psychologically make you feel good about yourself in place of a customer tipping. The last set of bills I paid I had to use actual cash, not Uber stars for payment.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Don't care.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If I'm at 4.75 and above on Uber or 4.8 and above on Lyft I do not care that much about anything but safety reports because I worry they may deactivate based on those.

However, on Lyft my rating is hovering at 4.65 so I have been leaving Lyft off most of the time because I find it really stressful knowing each ride I do could be the one that puts me into deactivation zone.

Effectively I have actually been making less money on Lyft now because whenever a Lyft passenger complains about primetime I've been giving them cash because I know my rating is going to take a hit otherwise. So far all the primetime whiners gave me 5 stars when I basically cash reimbursed them the primetime. Lyft sucks because Lyft passengers suck. These arses whine about paying double because of primetime well why did they agree to accept the ride at that rate? I really hope I can get my rating back up to 4.7+ on Lyft. Then when I get a pax whining about primetime I can just smile inside and take my 1 star rating and "gouge pricing" with pride. I swear, every single Lyft passenger on primetime takes it out on me. Uber passengers (almost) never whine like that. Last Lyft person was telling me "This is more expensive than a cab this is getting outrageous" and I'm sitting there wondering WTF they called a Lyft then instead of a cab.



UberBastid said:


> "Oh, I see you drove for Uber ... then you must be used to working for nothing and getting treated like chit." Yea, maybe I'd leave it off my resume.


I don't know, I get more passengers that think I must be rich because I drive for Uber.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Long as my rating is high enough to stay active then I could care less about feedback. I keep the interior and exterior of my car clean because I don't ride around in filthy cars.


----------



## byefeliciabye (Jul 7, 2017)

NoCallNoShow said:


> I think some pax just do ratings without basis. I have a cleanliness report which is new. I pay for car wash and vacuum very often. So often that my husband said I may have a boyfriend there. Lol! I know my car smells good. Most women pax say so. So what the hell?
> There is also navigation. I follow the GPS and riders can see it unless they ask for a different route.
> Do these reports bother you at all?


i care zero
i am nice to all passengers 
there is nothing we can do 
so just enjoy your day 
not worth worry


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

byefeliciabye said:


> i care zero
> i am nice to all passengers
> there is nothing we can do
> so just enjoy your day
> not worth worry


Amen brotha.
When and if my rating falls below Ubers expectations, they can fire me. IDGAF. I have lost minimum wage jobs before, and somehow, I survive.


----------

